# Rena Cal Heater?



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

My heater is a Rena Cal Top Light Excel 50W, and I'm a little concerned. I've heard that this brand "sticks" sometimes, heating the water for too long. Should I be worried? Has anyone else heard of this reputation or has this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## looniebin (Jul 15, 2010)

I hate this brand. It almost kill my fishes and I was a newbie to keeping fish at the time. I followed all instruction, place the temp on 76F. My fishes almost die because of it. The prob is, I placed it on 76F but it kept on heating the tank until it reaches 90F. So I am not sure why it does that. But when I think about it again, maybe it's a broken heater? but it was brand new from LFS.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've heard a lot of heater horror stories, mainly with stealths though, because I've only really researched getting a stealth. I think they should make some heaters that can only go up to 30C, it'd make me feel so much more secure.

The only thing I can really tell you about the Rena heaters is that they're on clearance at PetSmart in Heartland for $18. Call in first, because I saw there was only one left a few days ago.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

regardless of brand, you need to check the calibration with a thermometer. You can't go by the temp dial on the heater. This applies to any heater. I picked up a used 50 watt Jager heater at auction. It had been used only a few months in a guppy tank. iIknew the individual who was selling it, and what he was keeping. I put it on a 15 gal shrimp tank, and left the dial where it was, which was 76. I didn't check the temp because I knew who was using it, and what for. A number of days later when i had occasion to have my hand in the tank, I thought it seemed rather warm. Turned out it was 86F; out a full 10 degrees from the dial. Two things to note here, one, it being a reputable brand, and secondly, the 50W heater had no problem raising the tank temp 15F above room temp and that is whithout sticking.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I will certainly calibrate it, thanks for the tip. As for other comments, I have heard this horror story off the internet, I wanted to see how well-founded they were. 

The tank it came with was cracked, and the silicon was missing off the bottom portion. Could this be from boiling fish water? Thanks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Sagittarius-Aquarius said:


> I will certainly calibrate it, thanks for the tip. As for other comments, I have heard this horror story off the internet, I wanted to see how well-founded they were.
> 
> The tank it came with was cracked, and the silicon was missing off the bottom portion. Could this be from boiling fish water? Thanks.


You should just try it out on a tank or bucket without any fish for a few days if you're concerned about its reliability. 
I agree with BillD about using a thermometer to verify the temperature rather than rely on the dial.
Most of the time heaters fail because people forget to unplug them when doing a water change and that is why the heaters fail prematurely. And that thing about the heater sticking on, I think thats for heaters that employ a bimetalic strip. You can research your heater to find out if it uses that strip or electronic temperature control.
--
Paul


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I personally switched most of my Rena cal for Jager, the problem I had with the Rena Cal was it was never correct. It kept the temperature at 28-29 even if I turn the heater lower and lower


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't heard of anyone employing a Rena Cal successfully, but I'll try it in a bucket with a thermometer.


----------

